

KhanApp - Mobile App for Khan Academy - stan_d
http://khanapp.com

======
kamens
This is absolutely gorgeous. You've gotta come work more closely w/ the team
so we can keep this tightly integrated w/ the direction of the whole site.
Shoot me an email at ben@khanacademy.org

~~~
stan_d
Thanks! I will shoot you an email. I discovered while doing this that KA
videos are not avail. as HTML5 videos using the iframe embed code. Maybe not
all videos on YT are converted yet.

------
Groxx
Install via OpenAppMkt, whose "Learn More" link describes it as:

> _OpenAppMkt is an app store for HTML5 mobile apps.

The easiest way to discover and install mobile webapps on the Open Web, where
freedom reigns and dreams come true._

It's only missing an "... And unicorns!" finisher. Interesting site, however;
I'll have to look through it more closely some time...

edit: wait, what am I saying? I can add my own! <http://www.cornify.com/>

------
bretpiatt
I like the UI, how I navigate to the subjects but the videos aren't playing on
my iPad. Another suggestion would be to allow people to setup different
students so I can share the iPad with my kids (or teachers can have one in a
classroom and share with many students).

Great start, please let us know as you update it.

~~~
stan_d
Yes, the YouTube videos are behaving weird on the iPad. They work on iPhone
and Android ok though.

If I understand your suggestion correctly, the app should allow for setting up
of a customized curriculum?

~~~
bretpiatt
Yeah, let me create users and when you open the app, pick a user to start
watching videos with then record which videos they've watched so you can keep
track of where you're at.

------
samratjp
Looks very nice. I take it you must be using jQuery Mobile or something along
those lines?

(Minor problem I've encountered - for some reason, I can't land on your
homepage from Safari Version 5.0.3 (6533.19.4) on OS X 10.6.5.)

~~~
billpaetzke
Same problem here, OSX-Safari thinks it's a download of some sort. The page
never opens. You should fix this ASAP.

Page loads on OSX-Chrome though.

~~~
samratjp
Agreed. But it does loads on Chrome.

------
stephenou
I've not seen that many apps that utilize jQuery Mobile so far, but your
implementation is pretty wonderful - I only need 2 taps to get to the actual
video.

------
jws

      Content-Type: web; charset=utf-8
    

On desktop Safari that turns into a download of your HTML to my Downloads
folder.

~~~
stan_d
fixed! thanks for the bug report!

------
genieyclo
Awesome work, now forced to go learn jquerymobile because of your app! A
little better than the offline packs of videos released by Ximarc, which are
still very nice for offline usage.

------
magicofpi
It looks really nice from the screenshots, but I can't get it to run on my
iPad (running 4.2.1), even after restarting. Scrolling/tapping on any table
rows will cause it to crash.

------
djb_hackernews
Wait, if it's a mobile webapp, why do I need to install openappmkt? Shouldn't
my mobile browser be all that I need?

------
adam0101
Scrolling on iPhone 4.2 causes Safari crash.

